# proftpd "500 FTP server shut down"

## discostu

I used to run a proftpd server with no problems. When I installed the latest version of Gentoo and had to emerge proftp again I kept my old proftpd.config. Now, whenever I try to ftp to my server I get this. 

```
$ ftp myftpserver.whatever

Connected to myftpserver.whatever.

500 FTP server shut down (going down at Wed Dec 11 20:05:15 2002) -- please try again later.
```

When I do:

```
$ ps aux | grep proftpd

ftp      16401  0.0  0.5  3240 1524 ?        S    22:31   0:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
```

Anyone know what the problem is? Is there some configuring I need to do other than proftpd.config?

Thanks in advance.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sena

 *discostu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ ftp myftpserver.whatever
> 
> ...

 

See if you have a file called /etc/shutmsg. If you do, delete it, and the server should let you in.

This is a ProFTPD FAQ (http://proftpd.linux.co.uk/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch4.html#AEN446).

Regards,

Joao Ribeiro

----------

## discostu

That worked! Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## roRisc

thank you.

I believe, gproftpd creates this file if you click stop.

cheers

----------

